# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## meiss

Ik heb laatst seks ghad met mijn vriend, gewoon condoom gebruikt, want ik ben niet aan de pil.. en hij was niet gescheurd, we hebben gecontroleerd (er water in laten lopen om te kijken of er een scheurtje in zat).
Maar er kwam iemand boven, ds hij had snel afgedaan, en toen liep het sperma op ze bed..
Maar nou had ik die dag erna, beetje bruine afscheiding in me string!
Betekent dit dat ik misschien zwanger ben?
Of is dit gewoon van de ovulatie.. want ik zit in het midden van me cyclus..
Dus in die tijd ben je het meest vruchtbaar toch?
En als je wel zwanger bent .. heb je dan nog steeds afscheiding zoals normaal?
reageer alsjeblieft snel!!! xx :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zelf regelmatig last van wat bruine afscheiding...niets om je zorgen over te maken volgens mij....enkel als je jeuk krijgt of als het aanhoudt,dan zou ik 's naar de dokter gaan om te controleren of je geen (schimmel)infectie hebt...had ik dus wél!
Maar je hoeft je zeker geen zorgen te maken over zwangerschap hoor...het condoom was niet gescheurd!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## meiss

> Ik heb zelf regelmatig last van wat bruine afscheiding...niets om je zorgen over te maken volgens mij....enkel als je jeuk krijgt of als het aanhoudt,dan zou ik 's naar de dokter gaan om te controleren of je geen (schimmel)infectie hebt...had ik dus wél!
> Maar je hoeft je zeker geen zorgen te maken over zwangerschap hoor...het condoom was niet gescheurd!
> 
> grtjs Agnes


Inderdaad, het condoom was niet gescheurt, want we hadden het gecheckt.
Er was alleen wat sperma op het bed gelopen uit het condoom tijdens het afdoen.
Maar hoe kan het dan dat ik nu bruine afscheiding heb?
Want ik kreeg het echt de dag nadat ik seks heb gehad.
Wat moet dat zijn?
Ik moet het pas worden op de 30ste heb ik uitgerekend.
Maar alles is bij mij heel onregelmatig, allemaal echt ontzettend rommelig
Ik ben het wle is 3 maanden niet geweest.. en toen om de 2 maanden hele tijd.
Is dit misschien zon soort van 'voorongesteldheid' ofzo?
Dat je in het midden van je cyclus een kleine voorbloeding heb, dat dat betekend dat je het moet worden over paar dagen of weken?
echt ik maak me best nog zorgen dat er wel iets is:O
en het jeukt niet.

----------


## Agnes574

ik zou me echt geen zorgen maken hoor...maar ik ga 's opzoeken en vragen aan mijn dokter hoe we aan dat 'bruinverlies' komen ok en dan laat ik je het meteen weten!!

Geen zorgen maken,écht niet!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## meiss

> ik zou me echt geen zorgen maken hoor...maar ik ga 's opzoeken en vragen aan mijn dokter hoe we aan dat 'bruinverlies' komen ok en dan laat ik je het meteen weten!!
> 
> Geen zorgen maken,écht niet!!
> grtjs Agnes


Ok, heel erg bedankt!
Je stelt me echt best wel gerust weet je dat?
Echt waar:P
echt bedankt! en ja is goed, dan hoor ik het wel van je ! :Smile: 
x Meiss

----------


## crestfallensoul

ach meiss, weet je wel dat je al een hele kleine bloeding kan krijgen van iets te ruwe sex? en dan is er dus helemaal niets aan de hand hoor, meestal een klein bloedvaatje wat is gebarsten en dat voel je dus ook niet.
Ik zou me er dan ook niet druk om maken hoor, en sprema op bed maakt helemaal niets uit, al zou je er in zwemmen dan nog komt het niet binnen.

Groetjes Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

ik heb mijn dokter gebeld,sorry dat het zolang duurde maar ze was op vakantie,en zolang je geen irritaties of jeuk hebt:géén zorgen maken!

Ze zei wel op te passen met 'intiem-produkten' zoals vaginale douches en bijv lactacyd-produkten...die doen meer kwaad dan goed!
Gewoon wassen met lauw-warm water en liefst zeep-vrije produkten is meer dan voldoende!

Hoop dat je er ondertussen al geen last meer van hebt,
en ik sluit me ook volledig aan bij wat Peter hierboven schrijft...al zou ik niet gaan zwemmen in sperma eerlijk gezegd...maar ik begrijp wat hij bedoelt...de kans om daarvan zwanger te raken is zéér klein!

sterkte,
liefs Agnes

----------


## meiss

Ja ik heb er nu geen last meer van, ik had het maar 3 dagen.
Maarnu heb ik wel weer gewoon witte vloed.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi meiss,

Die witte vloed kan ook wijzen op een storing van je natuurlijke vaginale flora volgens mij...ik had er meer last van als ik bijv veel stress had...
En kan het dan ook niet zijn dat die witte vloed juist dient dan om die flora weer op orde te krijgen? Ik weet het niet zeker hoor...als je wilt wil ik gerust weer 's naar mijn dokter bellen...

Sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## Ducky22

Hallo,

Ik lees net over die witte vloed.
Ik heb daar best wel erg last van. maar het geen last van jeuk of dat soort dingen??

Is het iets ergs of niet??

kan je mij ook helpen??

Groetjes Ducky!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Meiss en Ducky!

Ik heb even op het net gezocht en 2 sites gevonden die jullie de informatie kunnen geven waar je naar op zoek bent!

Ik heb op 'vaginale afscheiding gezocht'
en kwam de volgende sites tegen;
- nhg.artsennet.nl (héél veel goede en duidelijke informatie!!) en
- www.consumed.nl

Hopelijk hebben jullie hier wat aan:STERKTE

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------

